# mine



## jonellis (Feb 16, 2004)

http://home-3.tiscali.nl/~ti130106/Giant TCR Gold/Giant TCR Composite Gold 01.html

wonder if picture will work here.. i'll try anyway 

cant seem to stick picture on here...


----------

